# Any organised motorhome holidays ?



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

Are there any firms who do the above ?

I'd love to go abroad, but feel the need for a 'safety-net' ie Someone who knows what they are doing  8) 

~Dolly~


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Many people feel the same as yourself. The following link to GB Privilege may be of some interest to you. We have travelled with them twice and can recommend their service.

http://www.gbprivilege.com/escorted_tours.asp


----------



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

Many thanks Brian  



I just love your sig !
Brilliant !!  :lol:  


~Dolly~


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dolly

I think both the CC and the C&CC do exactly what you are looking for - not so sure about the C&CC though.

The Caravan Club run loosely organised trips for novice foreign travellers, but I don't know the finer details.

Can't imagine they ask you to travel in convoy ( 8O 8O ) but I think the daily distances are quite short and everyone knows where the others will be each night.

::This:: might help. It's a download of their foreign holidays brochure, and there are at least 14 to choose from this year.

It's really nifty to use - you click the bottom right corner and the page turns over.

Hope this helps


----------



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

I was wondering about the 'convoy' thing myself :idea: 
You can just see folks faces when this 'wagon-train' passes by :lol: 


Off to have a look at the link....My thanks  


~Dolly~


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Dolly,
Why pay a company ? . . . there are usually several vans wandering over onto the continent at various times throughout the year, look in the 'meets' and if the dates suit you come along, providing you have insurance/breakdown cover - all you then need is the confidence [which you'll find rubs off onto you from the other more 'experienced' motorhomers . .


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

DollyPeel said:


> Are there any firms who do the above ?
> 
> I'd love to go abroad, but feel the need for a 'safety-net' ie Someone who knows what they are doing  8)
> 
> ~Dolly~


oh ho ho, and you're asking with me on line?  :roll: 8O


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Touring*

Hello DollyPeel

There are firms who organise tours - and it could harm your pocket. However, the enjoyment of the tour, plus the "safety net" factor may well outweigh the financial aspect.

I agree with Vic though. If for instance, you fancy a trip to Lake Garda next spring or autumn, come with me. I promise not to welly it too much.

Russell


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

DollyPeel said:


> I'd love to go abroad, but feel the need for a 'safety-net' ie Someone who knows what they are doing  8)
> ~Dolly~


Where do you fancy going ?

Your biggest problem, flying the Scottish flag is probably just the effort and cost of getting "abroad".

But once there they really are surprising civilised with much better facilities than we have.

Unless you choose "abroad" very carefully you'll even have to take your own midges.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Hi Dolly
> 
> I think both the CC and the C&CC do exactly what you are looking for - not so sure about the C&CC though.
> 
> ...


The Camping and Caravanning Club do escorted tours.

 :: Here is their Carefree Summer Sun Brochure ::

:: Here is their Winter Sun Brochure ::


----------



## vardy (Sep 1, 2006)

New Companions club are for people who holiday alone. (Not 'singles' matchmaking operation) Not been, but get the newsletters. They seem to help each other on tours.


----------



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

Good grief !
Where did you all come from ! 

Well..
I won't be on my 'own' as such, my husband will be with me (  ) and, as for midges....I can confirm they are all in Moffat, we've just left them there :lol: 
_(Waves to Wanderwagon3 who was parked up next to us, sorry we didn't get to say 'Goodbye' )_
The midges were out in force !

I'm looking ahead to next April / May for our 'maiden voyage' as it'll be our 40th wedding anniversary, so, no particular place in mind (but I do like Germany )

We will defininately be using some form of organised tour, we'll do the easy route first even if it is going to cost 

I will admit that I am 'wary' of just up-and-offing  8O 

~Dolly~

*Thanks everyone who has taken time out to anwer me, you really are a swell bunch 

**Bandaid.....sorry, I didn't understand your post :?


----------



## 107088 (Sep 18, 2007)

You asked for people who knew what they're doing.

I have no idea what I'm doing. Its a funny., or meant to be.....I'll get me coat.


----------



## 99203 (May 14, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 



No probs


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Dolly

I can quite understand your concerns, but I think you are running the risk of "spoiling" your holiday to some extent. :?

One of the best aspects of motorhoming is the ease with which you can move on or stay put, pootle along or leg it to get somewhere nice and sunny - and you don't have to make any decisions until you get off the ferry.

On any sort of organised holiday you will not have the option of doing your own thing, as and when you please, and you could find yourself surrounded by people with whom you have nothing in common. (Unlikely, but it could happen. :roll: )

I'd suggest you either buy or borrow the Caravan Club Europe Camping books _(half price to members at £16.50 the pair)_ and have a browse through them (or similar publications) and amaze yourself with how many campsites there are over there.

You could book the first couple of sites in advance, then either ask your current site office to book ahead for you or just drive away until you find the next delightful little place to stay for a day or two. It is easier on the Continent than here as they are much more motorhome friendly.

I think Vicdicdoc has the perfect answer for you. Swap mobile numbers with someone else going in the same direction, and camp at the same site as them for the first day or two. After that you will have no more worries, and will no longer need the support.

None of my business of course (  ) but you asked for advice and that's mine!   

Give it some thought - and browse the forum for further comments. This question comes up quite often.

Cheers

Incidentally, Norfolkline usually do a special offer during January, and this year I got a return crossing for £52, and the dates are amendable with no penalty. Can't be bad!


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

Off to the Mosel on Friday & others parts of Germany if time permits. Look up 'Germany Touring' in the Forums and you'll get an idea of how some folk ( who probably have never met each other ) exchange mobile numbers & then may well meet up enroute to say hallo & stuff :roll:

*BTW* if you are going to travel via the Tunnel, it's worth using Tesco Vouchers as you get 4 x the value of the voucher to pay for the crossing.
Our return crossing is about £148 but it only cost £37 in Tesco Vouchers :lol:


----------

